# Greenville, SC????



## Steph9680 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm new to the area and was hoping to see a support group here but I guess not. Anyone near here?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I grew up near there!! But I don't live there anymore...


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey there,
I live in Greenville, SC! Actually Travelers Rest..about 10 min north I have been trying to get a support group started up in the past but its kind of hard


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my.. I just moved here to Greer, SC about 3 months ago. :|


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome! I think we have something good going on here! Of course Greenville,Sc was voted #5 as best cities in the U.S to live in


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah it is pretty lovely here. ^^ I really like the trails downtown and Paris Mountain.


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

Same here..Have you been down the Swamp Rabbit trail yet?? I did it last year and once I got downtown I realized I had to bike all the way back to tr...Haha..Do you have yahoo or anything?


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been down there multiple times!  I just heard that they may have finished it? It's extremely long as it is! Intense! *laughs*

I do have a yahoo account, it's listed in my profile under contact info.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

I live in Sparkle City.

Also known as Greenville's younger uglier and jealous step sister. We stand next to Greenville to make her look pretty and more inviting. We do a damn good job of making you look good.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I live in Asheville NC. Its about 45 minutes away, but I love Greenville!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay for Carolinians!


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

go gamecocks!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

noooo..... go Clemson!


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

haha noo! Clemsux...jk i dont even really watch sports anyway


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I doooo... and my blood runneth orange haha


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

lol well i did watch the baseball season "enjoy watching us on espn" haha


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

ughhh i don't even want to talk about baseball right now haha. :mum


----------



## Tenthave33 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm new to this site and I live in Greenville, Sc. I'm trying to meet someone else that suffers with SAD. Would love to meet a new friend that has some of the same issues I deal with. Anyone from Greenville, SC?


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just moved to Simpsonville, SC pretty recently. It's about 20 minutes from Greenville.


----------



## Tenthave33 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi How are you? I've been here in Greenville for 4 yrs and can't seem to find a support group for SA. Do you know of any? I'm also looking to make a new friend with SA to have similar things in common.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My maternal grandparents live in the Mauldin/Greenville, SC area, and I lived up there for a year. I still visit the area yearly due to that as well. It's quite a nice suburban area.


----------

